# مصر تعلن حالة الطوارئ على حدودها مع إسرائيل



## Molka Molkan (18 أغسطس 2011)

*مصر تعلن حالة الطوارئ على حدودها مع إسرائيل*

*  الخميس، 18 أغسطس  2011 - 20:05*​ * 






**مصر تعلن حالة الطوارئ على حدودها - صورة أرشيفية*​ 
*رفح ـ عبد الحليم سالم *​ * 
 * 
*تواصل قوات حرس الحدود الإسرائيلية من تكثيف تواجد قواتها على  الحدود مع مصر، من خلال تحريك آليات عسكرية وطائرات وكشافات إضاءة قوية  وكلاب مدربة.

وقالت مصادر أمنية مصرية، إن السلطات المصرية رفعت حالة الطوارئ على الحدود  المصرية الإسرائيلية، وتقوم حاليا بتحقيقات وتحركات موسعة على الحدود  الفاصلة مع إسرائيل لمعرفة مصدر الهجوم على الحافلتين الإسرائيليتين ومدى  علاقة الحدود المصرية بالحادث. 

وشكلت السلطات المصرية لجنة أمنية كبيرة ضمت قيادات من الجيش وقيادات من  الأمن المركزى، وتقوم اللجنة الأمنية المصرية حاليا بتفقد مسافة 40 كيلو  متر على الحدود الإسرائيلية بدءا من العلامة الدولية رقم 72 بمنطقة النقب  وحتى العلامة الدولية رقم 91 عند مدينة طابا، وهى المنطقة الحدودية الفاصلة  بين مصر وإسرائيل والمقابلة للمنطقة التى وقع فيها الهجوم على الجنود  الإسرائيليين. 

ويجرى خبراء أمنيون فى مصر عملية تمشيط للمنطقة الحدودية المستهدفة وتتبع  آثار إطارات السيارات والأقدام لمعرفة وقوع عمليات تسلل من عدمه، كما تجرى  اللجنة الأمنية استجوابات سريعة لجنود الأمن المركزى المصريين لمعرفة حوادث  التسلل وما شاهدوه خلال وقوع الاشتباكات، وتستعين اللجنة الأمنية المصرية  بخبراء فى قص الأثر من بدو سيناء. 

وفى السياق نفسه، ذكرت مصادر إسرائيلية أن عناصر قتلت برصاص الشرطة المصرية  خلال العملية، كما كشفت التحقيقات الإسرائيلية أن أحد الجنود الإسرائيليين  القريب من الحدود المصرية كان يطلق النار بكثافة على عناصر قريبة من  الحدود المصرية.*


http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=476653​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2011)

*يا رب استر ...*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (18 أغسطس 2011)

مش عارف ليه مش مطمن 
ربنا يسترها علينا


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2011)

*إسرائيل اليوم أضعف من أي وقت مضى ، حتى أنها تخشى أن تحارب لبنان البلد الصغير الكبير برجاله ، لذا لا شيء يدعو للقلق **.*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 أغسطس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *إسرائيل اليوم أضعف من أي وقت مضى ، حتى أنها تخشى أن تحارب لبنان البلد الصغير الكبير برجاله ، لذا لا شيء يدعو للقلق **.*


*هى المشكلة فى اسرائيل ولا الولايات المتحدة التى تقف*
*وراءها .. !!!*​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2011)

*



هى المشكلة فى اسرائيل ولا الولايات المتحدة التى تقف
وراءها .. !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا مشكلة لا في الأولى ولا في الثانية ، المشكلة هي في الثقة بالنفس ، هل تعلم أن سوريا تهدد أميركا من خلال إسرائيل ؟؟؟؟ ولم نواجه المصير الليبي بفضل هذا التهديد وهو على الشكل التالي :
أي حرب على سوريا من أي جهة كانت = حرب إسرائيلية وسنتصرف على هذا الأساس .
وللتوضيح ، الرد على الغارة الأولى للأطلسي (الأولى فقط) 1000 صاروخ في تل أبيب .

ومن يومها وهم يستبعدون أي تدخل عسكري .
​
وفقاً لخبير عسكري روسي على تلفزيون روسيا اليوم RT ، سوريا قادرة على إطلاق 6000 صاروخ أول 12 دقيقة .


والشائع أن الجيش المصري يتفوق على الجيش السوري ، فلماذا يتملككم الخوف يا أحباء ؟؟!!*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 أغسطس 2011)

*اخى الانطاكى*
*ارجوك لاداعى لمثل هذه الاقوال التى تذكرنى بصدام حسين*
*الحقيقه اننا لسنا ندا لاى من هذه القوى*
*فقد قال ماقلته تماما .. سنمطرهم بالصواريخ*
*وفى الاخر طلع من حفرة بالفانلة الداخلية*
*كن منطقيا اخى .. فانا لست ضد ان نكون اقوياء و لكن بجد مش كلام*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## red333 (18 أغسطس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لا مشكلة لا في الأولى ولا في الثانية ، المشكلة هي في الثقة بالنفس ، هل تعلم أن سوريا تهدد أميركا من خلال إسرائيل ؟؟؟؟ ولم نواجه المصير الليبي بفضل هذا التهديد وهو على الشكل التالي :*
> *أي حرب على سوريا من أي جهة كانت = حرب إسرائيلية وسنتصرف على هذا الأساس .*
> *وللتوضيح ، الرد على الغارة الأولى للأطلسي (الأولى فقط) 1000 صاروخ في تل أبيب .*
> 
> ...


 
نحن لا نخشى اسرائيل يا استاد انطاكى
بل ان بعد الثورة اراد الشباب الدهاب اليها على اقدامهم ولو ترك لهم العنان لفعلوها
ولكن الموضوع ان الاوضاع فى مصر لم تستقر ومصر  خارجة من ثلاثين عام من الذل منهكة
واسرائيل تعرف ذلك وربما تفعل اى شىء خوفا من نهضة المصريون
وعلى اساس انك سورى
فانا اكنت احب بشار الاسد بشدة وكنت اتسائل  لماذا يترك الجولان ويصمت على قصف مغنية


----------



## antonius (18 أغسطس 2011)

العصابات السلفيّة الارهابية في سيناء ستؤدي بمصر الى مصيبة!! 
...


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2011)

*



اخى الانطاكى
ارجوك لاداعى لمثل هذه الاقوال التى تذكرنى بصدام حسين
الحقيقه اننا لسنا ندا لاى من هذه القوى
فقد قال ماقلته تماما .. سنمطرهم بالصواريخ
وفى الاخر طلع من حفرة بالفانلة الداخلية
كن منطقيا اخى .. فانا لست ضد ان نكون اقوياء و لكن بجد مش كلام
تحياتى

أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي الحبيب ما أحدثك به منطقي جداً ، لاحظ أنهم لا يتعاملون بالقوة إلا مع الضعيف ولذلك فهم لا يجرؤون على ضرب سوريا أو إيران أو مصر ، وإنما ضربوا دولة مثل ليبيا ، لا حول ولا قوة لها .

هل تعلم أنه خلال انتصار تموز لم يستخدم حزب الله نصف قوته ؟؟؟؟
مجرد حزب يواجه بحرب عصابات ، ونحن من نمده بما يملك ، فما بالك بما نملك ؟؟؟؟؟

أكررها ، بكل ما أوتيت من ثقة ، إسرائيل بعد حرب تموز تحسب ألف حساب حتى لحرب مع لبنان ، لذلك اطمئن مصر في أمان كبير ، وهي بالنسبة لهم شريك لا يمكن خسارته أبداً .*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2011)

*فى خبر عاجل حالا مقتل جنديين مصريين ع الحدود 
ربنا يسترررر*


----------



## red333 (18 أغسطس 2011)

antonius قال:


> العصابات السلفيّة الارهابية في سيناء ستؤدي بمصر الى مصيبة!!
> ...


 
ولماذا لم يفعل السلفيون ذلك فى غير سيناء
ولماذا تستبعد اسرائيل من الموضوع
الان قتل جنديين مصريين فى غارة اسرائيلية
هل  وضح الرط الان


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2011)

> نحن لا نخشى اسرائيل يا استاد انطاكى
> بل ان بعد الثورة اراد الشباب الدهاب اليها على اقدامهم ولو ترك لهم العنان لفعلوها
> ولكن الموضوع ان الاوضاع فى مصر لم تستقر ومصر خارجة من ثلاثين عام من الذل منهكة
> واسرائيل تعرف ذلك وربما تفعل اى شىء خوفا من نهضة المصريون
> ...


*هذا ما يحلم به أخوتكم في الجبهة الشمالية لإسرائيل (سوريا ولبنان) ، أن يروا نهضتكم الحقيقية وعودتكم لصفنا ،، ووقف تصدير الطاقة التي تستخدم للتسلح وقتلنا !!*

*أوك ، بالنسبة للجولان ، سؤال جميل يتكرر إعلامياً جداً .*
*ببساطة الجولان لم تترك ، وإنما ببساطة الحرب خدعة وذكاء وتكتل أوراق ، خلال السنوات الفائتة كانت الجبهة ساكنة لكننا خلقنا واقعاً جديداً لم يكونوا ليتوقعوه أبداً .*

*خلق مقاومة في لبنان ودعمها أيما دعم .*
*التسلح الصاروخي ليلاً نهاراً ، حتى باتت تقدر قدرة المقاومة اللبنانية 50 ألف صاروخ (بينها زلزال الذي لم يستخدم يصل تل أبيب بحمولة 600 كغ متفجرات) ، وتقدر سوريا بأكثر من 150 ألف صاروخ .*
*التوقيع على الدفاع المشترك مع دولة هي الأقوى في المنطقة (لولا السلاح النووي الذي قد تصل إليه قريباً) وهي إيران طبعاً .*
*كل هذا خلق واقعاً جديداً ومختلفاً ، خلق توازناً .*
*في حي أن الحرب التقليدية لم تكن لتكلفنا إلا دماراً خاصة الوسط العربي المحيط والذي قد يشرك قواته ضدنا في الحرب عوض أن تكون إلى صفنا وهو غير مستعد لتقديم كوب ماء لنا !!*

*يعني في رأيي أن الحرب التقليدية كانت لتكون قمة الغباء .*
*والسلام على طريقة السادات يرفضه الجميع وأولهم المصريين ، لأنه أشبه بالخنوع ، وإلا لكنا استرجعنا الأرض بطريقة مماثلة .*
*يستحضرني قول القائد الخالد حافظ الأسد : "ورثتكم قضيةً مشرفةً تناضلون من أجلها وليس سلاماً مذلاً تخجلون به" .*

*من المهم جداً لمصر ألا يكون العدو إيران ، كما هو حال الخليج اليوم ، بل أن تتوجه الأنظار للعدو الحقيقي .*
*الرب يبارك مصر ويقويها ويعيدها لمواقفها النضالية المشرفة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2011)

*



فى خبر عاجل حالا مقتل جنديين مصريين ع الحدود 
ربنا يسترررر

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا رب احم مصر*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 أغسطس 2011)

*ايران ليست عدوا*
*ولكن نحن ضد امتداد نفوذها .. وسيبك من حكاية اسرائيل فهى واقع*
*ومصر ستقف بكل قوة ضد اى مد شيعى بالمنطقه فلم يجلب لنا *
*الا الحروب و الخراب و الدمار .. حتى يعود الهدوء للمنطقة*
*نريد ان نعيش فى سلام .. وننمى اوطاننا حتى نصير اقوياء*
*بعدها نتكلم عن الحروب و الصواريخ و خلافه*​


----------



## antonius (18 أغسطس 2011)

> ولماذا لم يفعل السلفيون ذلك فى غير سيناء
> ولماذا تستبعد اسرائيل من الموضوع
> الان قتل جنديين مصريين فى غارة اسرائيلية
> هل وضح الرط الان


لان سيناء على الحدود؟!!! و الجماعات في سيناء في مناطق نائية يصعب حصرها و اتباعها بدقّة!! و لهذا تجدهم كل يومين مفجرين انبوب غاز و كذا!
..
استبعد اسرائيل من ماذا؟ قتل مواطنيها؟ لاني غير مؤمن بنظريات المؤامرة العقيمة التي لا دليل عليها!
..
عزيزي الانطاكي...الكلام سهل...اسرائيل الدولة الوحيدة في التاريخ التي لم تخسر حربا في يوم من الايام!!! اسرائيل تستطيع ان تمحي كل من يجاورها من الدول لو استعملت اسلحتها المتطوّرة!! 
علة كولة الشاعر عباس جيجان...
ليش انتة من دون الدول يا ثور بلعالم قوي تركض عليه تناطحة


----------



## red333 (18 أغسطس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هذا ما يحلم به أخوتكم في الجبهة الشمالية لإسرائيل (سوريا ولبنان) ، أن يروا نهضتكم الحقيقية وعودتكم لصفنا ،، ووقف تصدير الطاقة التي تستخدم للتسلح وقتلنا !!*
> 
> *أوك ، بالنسبة للجولان ، سؤال جميل يتكرر إعلامياً جداً .*
> *ببساطة الجولان لم تترك ، وإنما ببساطة الحرب خدعة وذكاء وتكتل أوراق ، خلال السنوات الفائتة كانت الجبهة ساكنة لكننا خلقنا واقعاً جديداً لم يكونوا ليتوقعوه أبداً .*
> ...


 
اذن متفقون ان بالنسبة لمصر ايضا لكل شىء وقته

واتمنى ان الرئيس بشار يثبت توجهاته القومية اذا حدث شىء مع مصر
وليس مثل حافظ الاسد عندما هاجم الفلسطينين فى حرب المخيمات


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2011)

> اسرائيل الدولة الوحيدة في التاريخ التي لم تخسر حربا في يوم من الايام!!!


*لعلك نسيت استرجاع القنيطرة السورية بالقوة وحدها ، واسترجاع جنوب لبنان بالقوة وحدها تحت وابل العمليات الفدائية (الكثير منها أبطالها مسيحيين) ، ونسيت الحرب الأخيرة التي اعترفت اسرائيل على لسان مختلف مسؤوليها بأنها هزيمة نكراء !!!!!!!*



> اسرائيل تستطيع ان تمحي كل من يجاورها من الدول لو استعملت اسلحتها المتطوّرة!!


*أخي الحبيب لا ينكر أحد عليها هذه القدرة ولكن بالمقابل الدول المجاورة قادرة على محوها .*
*كيف ؟؟*
*إسرائيل تمتلك 200 رأس نووي صحيح .*
*ولكن لا تنسَ أنها تمتلك ما لا يعد من المفاعلات النووية ، والاستهداف النووي سيرد عليه باستهداف المنشآت بصواريخ عالية القدرة التفجيرية ، والنتيجة أفظع من استخدام الرؤوس النووية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2011)

red333 قال:


> اذن متفقون ان بالنسبة لمصر ايضا لكل شىء وقته
> 
> واتمنى ان الرئيس بشار يثبت توجهاته القومية اذا حدث شىء مع مصر
> وليس مثل حافظ الاسد عندما هاجم الفلسطينين فى حرب المخيمات


*أخي الغالي ، في حرب تشرين التحريرية (6 أوكتوبر) ، أوقف السادات جبهته منذ الأيام الأولى ، واستمرت جبهة حافظ الأسد 40 يوماً حتى استرجعت محافظة القنيطرة بالقوة وحدها .*

*وفي حرب 56 ، شارك المسيحي السوري جول جمال ، بعملية فدائية في بارجة معادية لمصر ، وكان معه صديقه الملقب بالشهيد الحي الذي عاد من عمليته حياً بعد 3 ايام وهو أيضاً سوري مسيحي .*

*ولا أعتقد أن لأحد الجرأة على حرب مع مصر ، ونحن فداكم :love45:*


----------



## red333 (18 أغسطس 2011)

antonius قال:


> لان سيناء على الحدود؟!!! و الجماعات في سيناء في مناطق نائية يصعب حصرها و اتباعها بدقّة!! و لهذا تجدهم كل يومين مفجرين انبوب غاز و كذا!
> ..
> استبعد اسرائيل من ماذا؟ قتل مواطنيها؟ لاني غير مؤمن بنظريات المؤامرة العقيمة التي لا دليل عليها!
> ..
> ...


 

وهل مصر ليس بها مناطق حدودية ونائية الا فى سيناء ؟
ثم اى كلام هذا بشان ان اسرائيل لم تهزم

الم يمسح بكرامتها  رجال حزب الله ارض لبنان وذلك باعترافها

با اخى حتى غزة لم تسنطع  الاطاحة بحماس فيها

اعجب باسرائير كما شئت ولاكن ذلك لا يغير الحقائق


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2011)

*



ايران ليست عدوا
ولكن نحن ضد امتداد نفوذها .. وسيبك من حكاية اسرائيل فهى واقع
ومصر ستقف بكل قوة ضد اى مد شيعى بالمنطقه فلم يجلب لنا 
الا الحروب و الخراب و الدمار .. حتى يعود الهدوء للمنطقة
نريد ان نعيش فى سلام .. وننمى اوطاننا حتى نصير اقوياء
بعدها نتكلم عن الحروب و الصواريخ و خلافه

أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي الحبيب أنا لا أؤمن بهذا الخطاب التخويفي من إيران ، لا شك أن لها مصالح ، ولكن هذا المد الشيعي وهم !!
بعد كل هذا الدعم لسوريا ، واتفاقيات الدفاع المشترك ، هل تعلم أن نسبة الشيعة في سوريا 1% ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا ينكر أحد أن لها مصالح ، لكنها ليست مصالح تشييع ، أصعب ما يكون أن تغير مذهب المسلم إلى مذهب إسلامي آخر ، وإنما هناك مصالح استراتيجية واقتصادية يمكن لها أن تتقاطع وتفيد الطرفين .*​


----------



## red333 (18 أغسطس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لعلك نسيت استرجاع القنيطرة السورية بالقوة وحدها ، واسترجاع جنوب لبنان بالقوة وحدها تحت وابل العمليات الفدائية (الكثير منها أبطالها مسيحيين) ، ونسيت الحرب الأخيرة التي اعترفت اسرائيل على لسان مختلف مسؤوليها بأنها هزيمة نكراء !!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *أخي الحبيب لا ينكر أحد عليها هذه القدرة ولكن بالمقابل الدول المجاورة قادرة على محوها .*
> ...


 
اتفق معك اخى انطاكى تماما
قالمسيحين الشوام لهم تاريخ نضالى مشرف
فمن ينسى  جورج حبش - وديع حداد- وابطال فتح فى العمليات الفدائية


----------



## antonius (18 أغسطس 2011)

*



لعلك نسيت استرجاع القنيطرة السورية بالقوة وحدها ، واسترجاع جنوب لبنان بالقوة وحدها تحت وابل العمليات الفدائية (الكثير منها أبطالها مسيحيين) ، ونسيت الحرب الأخيرة التي اعترفت اسرائيل على لسان مختلف مسؤوليها بأنها هزيمة نكراء !!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لن اُناقشك! و لكن يأبى عقلي ان يصدّق الهوى و يترك الحقائق!*
*هزيمة نكراء ؟؟ غافلون تعيشون في الوهم أنتم صدّقني...انا اسف..ساصمت فلا اريد ان افتح الجراح او اعمل مشاكل...اصل الدخول في هذه المواضيع غلط هنا!*


> وهل مصر ليس بها مناطق حدودية ونائية الا فى سيناء ؟


عند الكلام حول اسرائيل؟ لا مفيش غير سيناء!


> الم يمسح بكرامتها رجال حزب الله ارض لبنان وذلك باعترافها
> با اخى حتى غزة لم تسنطع الاطاحة بحماس فيها
> اعجب باسرائير كما شئت ولاكن ذلك لا يغير الحقائق


كما مسح صدام الامريكان و من معهم في حرب الكويت !! نفس المسح! 
..
انا لست معجباً باسرائيل او اؤيّدها..!! لكنّي انسان واقعي!! و إن كنت لا تستطيع انت و غيرك ان ترى الامور بحجمها الحقيقي....فانتم تعيشون في الوهم! و لن تستطيعوا تغيير شيء! 
عموماً...انا قلت ما عندي و كفا...
سلام


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2011)

*



لن اُناقشك! و لكن يأبى عقلي ان يصدّق الهوى و يترك الحقائق!
هزيمة نكراء ؟؟ غافلون تعيشون في الوهم أنتم صدّقني...انا اسف..ساصمت فلا اريد ان افتح الجراح او اعمل مشاكل...اصل الدخول في هذه المواضيع غلط هنا!

أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي الغالي أنا لم أحدثك إلا بالحقائق ، الواقعية لا تعني أن نملك نظرة سوداوية .
ربما لن تجيبني ، ولكني أسألك ، كيف استعيدت محافظة القنيطرة السورية والجنوب اللبناني ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## antonius (18 أغسطس 2011)

> *أخي الغالي أنا لم أحدثك إلا بالحقائق ، الواقعية لا تعني أن نملك نظرة سوداوية .
> ربما لن تجيبني ، ولكني أسألك ، كيف استعيدت محافظة القنيطرة السورية والجنوب اللبناني ؟؟؟؟؟؟ *



*ما دام محدّش يزعل انا هتكلّم...لكن عادة انا لما اتكلم في السياسة تصير مشاكل عموماً...*
*ثِق يا انطاكي...لو اسرائيل لها مصلحة في البقاء وتريده, لا سورية و لا ابو حزب الله و لا ايران يستطيعون ان يوقفوا ذلك!!! ان كان في محافظة سوريّة او في جنوب لبنان !!*
*انا لا املك نظرة سوداوية!! *
*انت تعتقد ان سورية تستطيع ان تقصف مواقع نووية اسرائيلية؟؟؟!!! يا زلمة قبل ان يتم اصدار الامر...اسرائيل تكون ماحية اسم صواريخ سورية!! بعدين انظمة الدفاع الصاروخية الحديثة مش لعبة!! الصاروخ الان يتم قتله وهو في الجو يا حبيبي!! خاصة الصواريخ العربية المتخلفة *
*هو النظام السوري مش عارف يلحق حاله! هيقدر على اسرائيل؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2011)

*أستغرب موقفك أخي الحبيب .*
*ماذا تظن إسرائيل ؟؟؟؟؟*
*حتى الحقائق الساطعة والانتصارات تقول لأن إسرائيل أرادت ان تهزم ،، عجبي !!*
*أخي الحبيب هذا ليس منطق ينظر به للأمور لمجرد الظن بأنها خرافية القوة !!*

*النظام السوري على فكرة مرتاح جداً ، وكان قد حقق شبه سيطرة على الأمور ، ولهذا رأيت اليوم هيجاناً دولياً + هيجاناً من الدعاة الإسلاميين على القنوات السعودية ، ولاحظ أن اليوم هو الخميس ، يريدون أن يحرضوا الناس للغد .*


----------



## red333 (18 أغسطس 2011)

antonius قال:


> *ما دام محدّش يزعل انا هتكلّم...لكن عادة انا لما اتكلم في السياسة تصير مشاكل عموماً...*
> *ثِق يا انطاكي...لو اسرائيل لها مصلحة في البقاء وتريده, لا سورية و لا ابو حزب الله و لا ايران يستطيعون ان يوقفوا ذلك!!! ان كان في محافظة سوريّة او في جنوب لبنان !!*
> *انا لا املك نظرة سوداوية!! *
> *انت تعتقد ان سورية تستطيع ان تقصف مواقع نووية اسرائيلية؟؟؟!!! يا زلمة قبل ان يتم اصدار الامر...اسرائيل تكون ماحية اسم صواريخ سورية!! بعدين انظمة الدفاع الصاروخية الحديثة مش لعبة!! الصاروخ الان يتم قتله وهو في الجو يا حبيبي!! خاصة الصواريخ العربية المتخلفة *
> *هو النظام السوري مش عارف يلحق حاله! هيقدر على اسرائيل؟*


 
يا اخى انتونيوس 
من الواقعية ايضا ان تعرف ان التعاون بين سوربا ودول متقدمة مثل روسيا لاعلى درجة
فالواقع يقول ان
-- تكرار رسو المدمرات الروسية فى موانى سوريا
-- قذيفة الاربى جى  التى اذابت الميركافا  من مصدرا
-- منظومة صواريخ  اس 300  التى تستطيع تحيد سلاح الجو الاسرائيلى  وجعلت القادة الاسرائيلين يتوسلوا الى الروس الا يعطوها ليسوريا


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2011)

*صلاح البلك مراسل برنامج الحقيقه قال منذ دقائق
ان عدد الشهداء وصل لتلاته ظابط وجنديين و3 مصابين وانه مازال هناك اشتباكات ع الحدود *


----------



## antonius (18 أغسطس 2011)

*



ماذا تظن إسرائيل ؟؟؟؟؟
حتى الحقائق الساطعة والانتصارات تقول لأن إسرائيل أرادت ان تهزم ،، عجبي !!
أخي الحبيب هذا ليس منطق ينظر به للأمور لمجرد الظن بأنها خرافية القوة !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

الامر ليس بالمزاج! الامر بقراءة التاريخ, و التعلّم منه, و معرفة و دراسة الاسلحة و القوة التي تمتلكها اسرائيل!
انا لم اقل انها خرافيّة!! مع انها اقرب لذلك من كونها منهزمة او ضعيفة لو اردنا توخّي الحقيقة التاريخية!
انتو مش متخيّلين ايه يعني اسلحة حديثة!!! و لا عارفين معنى قنبلة نووية!!! 
الامبراطورية اليابانية بجلال قدرها خضعت و انهزمت بيوم واحد بقنبلتين!!! 
و لا تعتقد ان الاسلحة المحرومة دولياً لن تُستعمل لو شعرت اسرائيل انها في خطر!! و لن يكون ذلك يوماً جيداً لمن تسقط الاسلحة برأسه! 
*


----------



## antonius (18 أغسطس 2011)

> يا اخى انتونيوس
> من الواقعية ايضا ان تعرف ان التعاون بين سوربا ودول متقدمة مثل روسيا لاعلى درجة
> فالواقع يقول ان
> -- تكرار رسو المدمرات الروسية فى موانى سوريا
> ...


عزيزي روسيا كلها جثت على ركبتيها امام امريكا حليفة اسرائيل الكبرى دون صاروخ واحد!!!! 
على اية حال...
حصل خير و ربنا يستر


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2011)

*من فضلكم يا جماعه القسم هنا ليس للحوار من اى نوع 
دعونا نخصص الموضوع لمتابعة الحدث
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## antonius (18 أغسطس 2011)

آسف يا دونا...امسحيها فيا..


----------



## girgis2 (18 أغسطس 2011)

*يارب أسترها على مصر ضد كل متآمر يريد هدمها*
*نفسنا بقى نبني بلدنا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2011)

antonius قال:


> آسف يا دونا...امسحيها فيا..



*ولا يهمك يا غالى 
انا نفسى كتير  بنسحب لاحاديث من النوع ده بدون ما اشعر *


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2011)

*



صلاح البلك مراسل برنامج الحقيقه قال منذ دقائق
ان عدد الشهداء وصل لتلاته ظابط وجنديين و3 مصابين وانه مازال هناك اشتباكات ع الحدود 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يسوع يحمي مصر وينصر جيشها*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 أغسطس 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *يارب أسترها على مصر ضد كل متآمر يريد هدمها*
> 
> 
> *نفسنا بقى نبني بلدنا*​


*الله .. هو دا الكلام اللى يفرح بجد*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2011)

*أحبائي أنا لا أجد المصادر الإخبارية التي تسعفني ، هل الاشتباكات مع مسلحين أم مع إسرائيليين ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أحبائي أنا لا أجد المصادر الإخبارية التي تسعفني ، هل الاشتباكات مع مسلحين أم مع إسرائيليين ؟؟؟؟؟*



*الاشتباكات بين الجيش واسرائيل وهناك اشتباكات اخرى بين الجيش وعناصر ارهابيه مجهولة الهويه الى الان *


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أغسطس 2011)

نحن لها

شكرا للخبر


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 أغسطس 2011)

شامم ريحة كلاب حماس ورا الموضوع دة العملية دى ماتخلاش من الفلسطنيين


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أغسطس 2011)

*نبأ عاجل ع قناة الحياه اعلن نزول قوات من الصاعقه والمظلات ع ارض سيناء*


----------



## Bent Christ (19 أغسطس 2011)

*أعلن مصدر عسكرى مسئول لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط الليلة، أن الأجهزة الأمنية المصرية المعنية تقوم حاليًا بتمشيط المناطق الحدودية، بجانب تشديد الحراسات على الحدود مع إسرائيل.

وأوضح المصدر، أن هذه الإجراءات الأمنية تأتى عقب الأحداث التى تشهدها سيناء حالياً.

من جهة أخرى، أوضح المصدر العسكرى المسئول، أن حادث إطلاق النار الذى وقع فى وقت سابق أثناء قيام الطائرة الإسرائيلية بمطاردة مشبوهين عند طابا وإطلاق النيران عليهم، طالت هذه النيران التى جرت بشكل عشوائى، عدداً من أفراد القوات المصرية المتواجدة، مما أدى ذلك إلى استشهاد ضابط بالقوات المسلحة من قوات حرس الحدود، بالإضافة إلى استشهاد جنديين بالأمن المركزى وإصابة آخرين.

ومن جانب آخر، أشار المصدر إلى أن ملثمين قاموا بمهاجمة كمين تابع للقوات المسلحة عند منطقة "الريسية"، وأن القوات المتواجدة تبادلت معها إطلاق النيران.
*​*
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أغسطس 2011)

*من فضلكم يا جماعه سبق ونبهت ان الموضوع مخصص لمتابعة الحدث فلا داعى لقلبه لحوارات جانبيه لا تغنى ولا تفيد 
اتمنى يكون اخر تنبيه 
سلام و نعمه *


----------



## esambraveheart (19 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من فضلكم يا جماعه سبق ونبهت ان الموضوع مخصص لمتابعة الحدث فلا داعى لقلبه لحوارات جانبيه لا تغنى ولا تفيد *
> *اتمنى يكون اخر تنبيه *
> *سلام و نعمه *


* يا دونا البلد بتخرب قدام عينينا ..و حرام نقعد ساكتين و بنتفرج علي اللي بيحصل و مش بناخد غير شغل " العنتريه الفارغه " من ثوار الغفله.*
*احذفي ارائهم و تعليقاتهم اللي تفقع المراره زي ما حذفتي تعليقاتي عشان يبقي عدل*​


----------



## Bent Christ (19 أغسطس 2011)

*[Q-BIBLE] 
يا أولادى لا نحب بالكلام و لا باللسان بل بالعمل و الحق. 1يو18:3
[/Q-BIBLE]*​


----------



## Bent Christ (19 أغسطس 2011)

رصد | خاص و مؤكد | مصر | مصدر عسكري رفيع المستوى " اعلان حاله الطورائ القصوى فى سيناء " الان 
​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 أغسطس 2011)

ahraf ayad قال:


> شامم ريحة كلاب حماس ورا الموضوع دة العملية دى ماتخلاش من الفلسطنيين



*هو كلاب حماس أصلا خرجوا منين؟ مش من جماعة الإخوان المصرية؟ في الشرق الأوسط يوجد مفرختين للإرهاب: السعودية ومصر، ربنا يعين أقباط مصر عليهم، ويعينا على كل إرهابي.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> * يا دونا البلد بتخرب قدام عينينا ..و حرام نقعد ساكتين و بنتفرج علي اللي بيحصل و مش بناخد غير شغل " العنتريه الفارغه " من ثوار الغفله.*
> *احذفي ارائهم و تعليقاتهم اللي تفقع المراره زي ما حذفتي تعليقاتي عشان يبقي عدل*​



*اخى عصام انا حذفت جميع التعليقات الخارجه عن نطاق الخبر ووضعت اكثر من تنبيه طالبه عدم التشتييت ولو فى اى تعليق يستحق الحذف وما زال موجود رجاء تنبيهى حتى احذفه
لكن رجاء وانت تعلم موقفى من الثوره الا نحول الامر لحرب ما بين مؤيد ومعارض للثوره
فما حدث   قد حدث واصبح امر واقع والان نجنى الثمار اياً كانت خير او شر فلندع الامر مجرد متابعه دون تبادل اتهامات لن تصل بنا هنا الا  لطريق مسدود وفرقة بين الاخوات 
مره اخرى رجاء الاالتزام بتخصص القسم وترك الامر لمجرد متابعة للحدث الدائر وشكرااا لتفهمكم*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نبأ عاجل ع قناة الحياه اعلن نزول قوات من الصاعقه والمظلات ع ارض سيناء*



*ربنا يستر ويحمي مصر وشعبها الحبيب.*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | فلسطين المحتلة | سقوط صاروخ قسام مطور فوق مدينة النقب قبل دقائق #RASSDNEWS*

*الخبر قبل ساعة*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | فلسطين المحتلة | الاحتلال يعلن مقتل " القناص الاسطوري " في عملية أم الرشراش

أعلن جيش الاحتلال الصهيوني أنه خلال الاشتباكات التي وقعت اليوم قرب ايلات قتل ضابط من الوحدات الخاصة يطلق عليه القناص الأسطوري و هو ضابط من الوحدات الخاصة يدعى بسكال ابراهمي يهويد هاجر من فرنسا لـ "اسرائيل" عام 1977 #RASSDNEWS*

*الخبر قبل ساعة*


----------



## Bent Christ (19 أغسطس 2011)

رصد | قطاع غزة | عاجل : كتائب الناصر صلاح الدين تقصف الموقع العسكري الصهيوني شرق خان يونس بثلاث قذائف هاون عيار 120​


----------



## grges monir (19 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *صلاح البلك مراسل برنامج الحقيقه قال منذ دقائق
> ان عدد الشهداء وصل لتلاته ظابط وجنديين و3 مصابين وانه مازال هناك اشتباكات ع الحدود *


اشتباكات مع من دونا؟؟
اليست هى الجماعات المسلحة الارهابية التى اتت لينا من معبر رفح بعد فتحة اما ماذا
قرار فتح معبر رفح قرار  سىء جدا وسياسيا غبى جدا
الجيش المصرى يدفع ثمن رعونة هذة القرارت الان


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | شبكة قدس | محلل عسكري اسرائيلي لاذاعة الجيش: الرد على الحدود مع مصر، رسالة للمصريين بعدم التفكير باللعب مع اسرائيل
#rassdnews #israel #palastine #egyp*

*الخبر قبل ساعة*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | مصر | القناة العاشرة الإسرائيلية تعلن منذ دقائق عن مقتل جندي صهيوني على يد الجيش المصري 
#rassdnews #israel #palastine #egypt*

*الخبر قبل 40 دقيقة*


----------



## Bent Christ (19 أغسطس 2011)

رصد | مصر | عمرو موسى عبر تويتر: أطالب باستدعاء السفير الإسرائيلي فورياً وطلب تحقيق عاجل في هذا الاعتداء، وسأتابع هذا الموضوع في اتصالاتي الوطنية والدولية.​


----------



## Bent Christ (19 أغسطس 2011)

رصد | مصر | القناة العاشرة الاسرائلية : مقتل ثلاث جنود اسرائيلين حتى الان على يد الجيش المصري ، ولم يتسن لشبكة رصد التأكد من صحة الخبر من جهة مستقلة أو من الجيش المصري​


----------



## Bent Christ (19 أغسطس 2011)

رصد | خاص | قطع خطوط الإنترنت عن أجزاء واسعه من قطاع غزة #rassdnews #israel #palastine #egypt​


----------



## Bent Christ (19 أغسطس 2011)

رصد | قطاع غزة | قصف حي أمل في خانيونس بأربع صواريخ الآن #rassdnews #israel #palastine #egypt

اسرائيل شكلها ناويالها على نيه سودا انهارده​


----------



## ahraf ayad (19 أغسطس 2011)

متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أغسطس 2011)

رجاء حذف كل تعليقات الأعضاء الملونيين بالبرتقالي


----------



## Bent Christ (19 أغسطس 2011)

رصد | مصر | نشطاء على تويتر يدعون إلى مظاهرة غداً أمام السفارة الإسرائيلية عقب صلاة الجمعة للمطالبة بطرد السفير #rassdnews #israel #Palestine #egypt​


----------



## Bent Christ (19 أغسطس 2011)

رصد | قطاع غزة | فيديو من قطاع غزة قبل قليل #rassdnews #israel #Palestine #egypt
[YOUTUBE]GdPLmjA3pL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | قطاع غزة | فيديو من قطاع غزة قبل قليل*

*رصد | قطاع غزة | فيديو من قطاع غزة قبل قليل*


[YOUTUBE]GdPLmjA3pL4[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | شبكة قدس| مصادر عبرية: مقتل الجندي الثاني الذي أصيب في تجدد الاشتباكات مساء اليوم في "إيلات" ليرفع العدد في عملية " إيلات" الى 9 قتلى و30 جريحا
( هذا بخلاف قتلى الإشتباك مع جنود حرس الحدود المصري )*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | خاص و مؤكد | ضمن إجرائات رفع حالة الطوارئ القصوى في سيناء | فرقة سيل النار (الصاعقة المصرية ) الان يتم نقلها في طائرات وشاحنات إلى سيناء *


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | مصر | عمرو موسى |*

*رصد  | مصر | عمرو موسى | يجب أن تعي إسرائيل وغيرها أن اليوم الذي يقتل فيه  أبناؤنا بلا رد فعل مناسب وقوي قد ولى إلى غير رجعة تعازيي لشعب مصر ولأسر  الشهداء المصريين ، شهداء الواجب على الحدود المصرية الشرقية #rassdnews  #israel #Palestine #egypt*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: رصد | مصر | عمرو موسى |*

*على مين عم يضحك ؟؟ بدو يكسب أصوات على حساب الدم المصري !!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أغسطس 2011)

*قوات المقاومة تقوم الآن بقصف تجمع لآليات العدو الصهيوني بقذائف الهاون*

*رصد | قطاع غزة | قوات المقاومة تقوم الآن بقصف تجمع لآليات العدو الصهيوني بقذائف الهاون شرق مخيم البريج*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | مصر | يسري فوده : اللي هيحط رجله جوه أرضنا هتتكسر*

*رصد | مصر | يسري فوده : اللي هيحط رجله جوه أرضنا هتتكسر*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | برق | مصر | الفريق سامى عنان يأمر بقتل جنود اسرئيليين #egypt #israel 

قال محافظ سيناء اللواء السيد عبد الوهاب مبروك لشبكة شباب التحرير ان الفريق سامى عنان الفريق سامى عنان رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة اعطى اوامر مشددة للجيش المصرى باطلاق النار فورا على اى جندى اسرائيلى يتجاوز الحدود المصرية وقال المحافظ ان مصر لن تقف مكتوفة الايدى تجاة التجاوزات الاسرائيلية المتكررة واضاف اللواء مبروك ان الت...**عليمات واضحة من القيادة اطلاق النار يقابلة اطلاق نار واى تجاوز سيجابة باطلاق نار وعلى اسرائيل ان تعرف ان يد الجيش المصرى طويلة وقادرة وكان الجيش المصري اعلن مقتل احد ضباطه واثنين من جنوده واصابة رابع في اشتباك مسلح عنيف وقع عند العلامة 80 قرب مدينة طابا في شبه جزيرة سيناء مساء اليوم الخميس.

وقالت مصادر مصرية ان جثث الشهداء وصلت الى مستشفي العريش مؤكدة وقوع الاشتباك مساء اليوم.*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | مصر | خاص و مؤكد | العريش : وصول جهة سيادية مصرية لمنطقة سيناء ويرجح أن تكون من جهاز الأستخبارات العسكرية المصرية لمتابعة الأوضاع عن كثب *


----------



## esambraveheart (19 أغسطس 2011)

*عاشت دولة اسرائيل و لتسقط حماس و فتح و كل ابطال الحجارة الجبناء الكذابين المهرجين الذين يحتمون في السواتر البشريه و يريدون من غيرهم ان يحارب حربهم* 
*مصر لن تحارب عن غزة و علي ابطال غزة الاشاوس خوض حربهم بنفسهم مع الجانب الاسرائيلي*​


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | شبكة قدس| ألوية الناصر صلاح الدين تقصف الاراضي المحتلة عام 48 بخمسة صواريخ جديدة فجر اليوم *


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *عاشت دولة اسرائيل و لتسقط حماس و فتح و كل ابطال الحجارة الجبناء الكذابين المهرجين الذين يحتمون في السواتر البشريه و يريدون من غيرهم ان يحارب حربهم*​
> 
> *مصر لن تحارب عن غزة و علي ابطال غزة الاشاوس خوض حربهم بنفسهم مع الجانب الاسرائيلي*​


*تهتف بحياة من قتل 5 جنود وضباط مصريين قبل قليل !!!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | قدس | صور أولية لجرحى القصف على غزة منذ عدة ساعات*


----------



## esambraveheart (19 أغسطس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *تهتف بحياة من قتل 5 جنود وضباط مصريين قبل قليل !!!*


*اهتف " للسلام " و ليس للكيان الاسرائيلي ذاته*
*اسرائيل احترمت معاهدة السلام علي مدار 30 عام و نحن الان من ننتهكها من اجل خاطر عيون لصوص حماس و فتح .*
*فاي غباء وحماقة هذه ؟؟؟؟*
*من ماتوا من الجنود المصريين علي الحدود ذنبهم في رقاب القيادة المصريه العسكريه الفاشلة التي بسبب رعونتها مع الفئران الفارين من غزة تسببت في هذه الماساة و في جر مصر لمواجهة عسكرية لا مبرر لها مع جارتها المسالمة اسرائيل*​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أغسطس 2011)

*The Antiochian و esambraveheart 
رجاء محبه بلاش تناقشوا بعض واكتفوا بالمتابعه او اضافة اى جديد ف الاحداث
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | الوضع الآن يتجه للإستقرار في قطاع غزة رغم إمتلاء سماء القطاع بالعديد من طائرات الإستطلاع و التحليق للطيران الحربي*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | قطاع غزة | صواريخ المقاومة لا تزال تنهمر على مستعمرات الإحتلال و إنطلق منذ دقائق صاروخ بإتجاه أراضي 48 ، ووردتنا أنباء مؤكده عن إطلاق صافرات الإنذار بالعديد من مدن 48 و المستوطنون يجهزون أنفسهم لأيام طويلة في الملاجئ تحت الأرض و يقومون بشراء و تخزين حاجياتهم في هذه الأثناء*


----------



## oesi no (19 أغسطس 2011)

*مش هنخلص النهاردة من الحوار اللى بيتحدث عن اللبن اللى شربه التراب  
خلصت خلاص 
المهم اللى جاى
مش هنقعد نولول زى النسوان على اللى فات لغايه ما يبوظ اللى جاى ونقعد نولول برضه 
مينفعش نبقى تخصص ولوله وبس 
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | قطاع غزة | تقدم قوات خاصة شرق خان يونس والمقاومة تتصدى، وإشتباكات تدور الأن شرق خزاعة ، و قصف من الزوارق الحربية تجاه القطاع من البحر*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*طبعاً وسائل العهر الإعلامي من جزيرة وعربية وbbc والبقية ، سبات شتوي*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | السويس | المئات في مسيرات تجوب المحافظة .. و ترفع علم اسرائيل بجوار الأحذيه *


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*برق | مصر : قناة الجزيرة تتابع الجدول الاعتيادى بدون أى ذكر عن التطورات أو الأحداث فى سيناء مخالفة بذلك كل معايير المهنية الصحفية*

*(تعليقي : عادي قناة صهيونية بامتياز)*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | صحافة | إذاعة الجيش الإسرائيلى تعترف: قتلنا مصريين "خطأ" #EGYPT

المتحدث باسم الجيش الإسرائيلى العميد يوئيف موردخاى، إن القوات الإسرائيلية التى انتشرت على الحدود المصرية لم تستهدف قوات لأمن المصرية عن عمد، موضحاً أن قوات الأمن المصرية غير متورطة بالمرة فى الاعتداءات التى وقعت على مدينة إيلات الإسرائيلية*


----------



## red333 (19 أغسطس 2011)

قناة  فلسطين اليوم تنقل الاحداث مباشر


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | وكالات | رويترز: طائرات حربية اسرائيلية تقصف منشآت أمنية لحركة حماس في غزة في الساعات الأولى من يوم الجمعة مما أسفر عن مقتل طفل فلسطيني عمره 13 عاما في مبنى مجاور وإصابة 17 آخرين*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*مراسل شبكة قدس| القدس المحتلة | اشتداد المواجهات في الاقصى واصابات جراء الاختناق بالغازات التي اطلقها الاحتلال*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*شبكة قدس | القدس المحتلة | نقلا عن فضائية القدس : شرطه الاحتلال تعتدي على المصلين بالغاز عند باب حطه واصابه عدد من النساء بالاختناق واغلاق باب الاسباط*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | صحافة - اليوم السابع | اليوم السابع"نتانياهو وبيريز يزعمان: اعتداءات إيلات نفذت عبر سيناء بمساعدة مصرية.. وإسرائيل أحبطت "كارثة" حقيقية.. وقتلت جميع منفذى الهجوم.. ولدينا 8 قتلى بينهم ضابط وجندى و30 مصاباً*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | خاص شرم الشيخ : أكد مراسل شبكة رصد حيث نقل احد سكان شرم الشيخ والذى يعمل فى مجال السياحه هناك استعداد العديد من السياح المتواجدين فى مدينة شرم الشيخ للرحيل فى صبيحة هذا اليوم خوفآ من وجود اى عمليات ارهابيه فى شرم
الشيخ بعد علمهم بما جرى فى مدينة طابا وألغاء العديد من الرحلات وحجوزات الفنادق*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | فلسطين | مسئول اسرائيلي:حزب الله قادر على إقفال المطارات والموانئ الإسرائيليّة وتل أبيب تستعد لإطلاق أول صاروخ مضاد للصواريخ طويلة المدى*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رصد | عاجل | الجيش الإسرائيلي : إطلاق 5 قذائف من غزة على جنوب إسرائيل *


----------



## just member (19 أغسطس 2011)

يارب استر....


----------



## esambraveheart (19 أغسطس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> * اعتداءات إيلات نفذت عبر سيناء بمساعدة مصرية*


*عرفت اخي اني عندي حق في كل حرف قلته ؟؟؟؟*
*سبب الكارثه هو رعونة القيادة العسكرية المصرية المتاسلمه الفاشلة في تامين الحدود مع اسرائيل و في حفظ الامن و في حفظ معاهدة السلام و في تطهير سيناء من كلاب حماس الفارين من غزه و الذين يريدون جر مصر رغما عنها للدخول في مواجهة عسكرية مع اسرائيل .*​ 
*ذنب الشهداء المصريين الذين ماتوا في تلك المواجهات في رقاب تلك القيادة العسكرية المصرية المتاسلمه الفاشلة الغير مسئولة التي لا تقيم وزنا لدماء المصريين و لا لمصلحتهم و فقط تتبني و تساند و تتعاطف مع الفكر الاخواني - السلفي الاحمق الذي يهدف لمعاداة اسرائيل و اليهود عموما و لنقض معاهدة السلام مع اسرائيل من اجل عيون مهرجي غزة الجبناء الذين يريدون من غيرهم ان يحارب عنهم و ان يحارب حربهم مع اسرائيل ليتصنعوا هم البطولة و لو علي جثث المصريين و تجويعهم و خراب مصر*​​​​


----------



## السـامرية (19 أغسطس 2011)

*يارب استر
انا قلبى مش متطمن ابداااااااااااااا
والخبر دا زود القلق اكتر
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 أغسطس 2011)

*يُغلق لتطرقه لنقاشات بعيده عن تخصص القسم*


----------

